# Como soldar conductores en módulos electronicos  automotrices



## angelelectrico (Ene 8, 2015)

Buen dia, trabajo con electricidad automotriz. En muchos módulos electrónicos consigo un tipo de alambrado blando y plateado inmerso en una gelatina insoluble. Ahora bien...! estos alambres están soldados como en frío y no agarra estaño, pudieran decirme que tipo de material es y como o con que  desoldar y soldar estos conductores ? Gracias ...


----------



## riccow (Ene 9, 2015)

¿Podrias colocar una fotografia (o varias) de la placa o uniones de las que tenes duda y asi nos damos una idea de que estamos hablando?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2015)

No serán de aluminio soldado de punto  ? ! Foto ‼


----------



## angelelectrico (Ene 9, 2015)

No se si se aprecia bien en la imagen, a decir verdad no se como hacerlo mejor. pero si pueden observar en la imagen hay tres hilos rotos que enlazan desde el circuito impreso has los terminales de coneccion del sensor ( MAF) en este caso, sin embargo esto se ve mucho en varios componentes  ( Modulos de ignicion ) en automobiles.


----------



## MrAlphonse (Ene 9, 2015)

Este cable blanco como lo mencionas se me hace muy parecido al que se esta utilizando en algunos audifonos.

Para soldar ese tipo de cable tienes que quemar el aislante que tiene, en si es esa pintura blanca/plaetada que describes. Para quemarlo solo tienes que sumergir la punta del cable en un poco de estaño caliente, como si estuvieras estañando cualquier otro cable, se resistira un poco, pero despues la temperatura hara su trabajo y lograras quemar el aislante y el estaño se pegara al cable, dejaras ya estañada esa terminal y podras soldarla a la placa.

Claro esta, eso es en caso de que se trate del cable que te menciono.


----------



## angelelectrico (Ene 9, 2015)

De antemano gracias por tu sugerencia. Voy a intentarlo como describes.



Intente pero no dio resultado. Aclaro que se trata mas bien de un hilo desnudo, blando como el estaño y de color como la plata; esta soldado firmemente como en frio. El estaño rebota en el.


----------



## MrAlphonse (Ene 10, 2015)

Mmmmmm entonces se trata de aluminio y ahi si, al menos un servidor, no te puede ayudar, esperemos una opinion experta en el tema.


----------



## Derhund (Abr 5, 2015)

Hola que tal, yo tengo el mismo problema alguien ha encontrado una solucion?


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 5, 2015)

Ese tipo de soldadura es hecha con ultrasonido y tanto el conductor como el cuadro sobre donde pega este, es en aluminio por eso el estaño no te puede servir, la solución que yo veo es tratar de perforar con una broca minúscula tal vez menor a 1/32 y tratar de implantar el conductor o roscar un pequeño tornillo para rehacer la unión.


----------



## analogico (Abr 5, 2015)

Probaron usar el buscador

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/819005/


----------

